

Piqtr: A visual Q&A iPhone app. We launched our signup page the other day. - pshapiro
http://piqtr.com

======
dot
Sounds interesting. When are you launching?

~~~
pshapiro
Probably within a month or two. We're wrapping up our first release now and
are planning to do a small private beta before launch.

